# boiled chicken and rice?



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

is boiled chicken and rice the recommended recipe for loose stool? is it white or brown rice?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hmmm brown rice has more fiber so I would stay away from that.
Have you taken the cat to the vet incase it is something more serious?


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I use boiled chicken and rice only as a brief recuperation food when the cat needs a bland diet, or when the cat refuses regular food, to entice appetite. It is not nutritionally sufficient for regular or even frequent use because boiling meat destroys essential nutrients (like taurine) that cats need. I use skinless breast meat and minute rice because it's very mild and binds well. 

I have to say from reading your other posts, you appear to switch up your cat's food quite a bit, supplementing here and there, and that in itself can cause loose stools...but if this is a new situation and not obviously caused by something like a course of antibiotics, the cat should be seen by a vet to determine the cause (parasites, IBS, imbalance of intestinal flora, etc), and to set up a reasonable and steady diet plan...many cats don't do well having their food changed often and need special consideration when making dietary changes/alterations.

But definitely find out what's caused the loose stools before treating them.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

you're right about their diet plans, it's been trial and error, i had them on raw food and they were doing well as far as solid stool but they were very picky and i thought i would switch them to a quality wet food, so i mixed boiled chicken and nutro chicken and liver, and also they are being switched slowly from iams dry to innova evo, i think the food thing is causing all of these, i'm just trying to see what works for them permanently.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe the loose stools are just due to all that food switching.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

i'm sure it is, i just need to taper it off a bit, their main diet is the kibbles but they get a bit of boiled chicken and nutro chicken mix twice a day, morning and night, the supplements i have been asking were just inquiries not actually being given to them.


----------

